# Does vanilla really work??



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Just wondering if vanilla really works with "new" cats and the old ones?

i sorta forget the whole thing on this?

I am just having a really bad night with my "old" and "new".. and this just popped into my head.


I put it on the back of their necks, right?


(either that or i just sound like a complete idiot right now)!!!!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, I've heard that too, but I've never had to try it.


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

I was told back of necks, chin, and base of tail (basically where scent glands are).

I take a bottle of vanilla with me when I have to take someone to the vet. I apply it to everyone before I leave, and then when I'm ready to leave the vet with the cat, I apply it to him or her.

It seems to lessen the hissing. But my cats already know each other. If you take one out for a few hours to the vet, they all freak out again.

If this is a new cat and an old cat, I do'nt think vanilla will help you. You might need to seperate and start introductions all over again.

It took me about 6 months of seperation to be able to let my last kitty 'be free' without screaming and hissing.


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

I've used it consistently when they go to the vet and with introducions. Personally, I think it really does work. My cats have never had a problem coming back from the vet. As far as introductions, I believe it helps a lot but it shouldn't replace proper introductions. I always make sure to put it on before they sniff each other.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

How much do you put on them?


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Not a lot. I just rub a few drops on each area; under their chins and neck area, cheek area and at the base of their tail and a little between the shoulder blades too. They smell quite nice when I do this.


----------



## ~dawn~ (Jan 11, 2006)

What's the purpose of the vanilla? And is this the vanilla I would use in baking (like pure vanilla extract)?


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes, it is the vanilla you use for baking. Cats are very smell oriented and recognize each other by scent. The purpose of the vanilla is to make them all smell the same, a group scent sort of thing. "Hey man, we smell the same so you must be ok," sort of thing.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Interesting, I've never heard this before. I have used vanilla on my kits just because I like the scent.


----------

